# Toro snowblower too much oil issue



## angelagraham28 (Mar 3, 2019)

Hey....Single mom here. Can't believe that I have signed up on this forum but I need help. I have a Toro Snowmaster 724, I guess. Anyway, I have had it for the last 2 years, bought it completely new and I have been living the dream here in Colorado when it snows. This morning I was heading out to snowblow and it would not start. long story short, I thought is was a gas issue, but I added gas and nothing....when I say nothing, it would not "turn over" like it usually does..... then I added oil....and way too much I am afraid, ugh!!! I am hoping that I have not ruined it completely!! I know that I need to drain the oil and I feel like I am capable of doing that. is there anything else that I need to do? 
Thank you in advance, Angela


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

Fill to full line with 5w-20 or 5w-30. Use non ethanol gas if you can get it.


----------



## angelagraham28 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thank you! obviously after I drain the oil. I read that some people on here recommend allowing the oil to drain overnight if possible? but my manual says to drain oil and then return machine to operating position. if I leave it overnight, will I ruin things further? Angela


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

No, cold oil takes quite a while, also tilt so the drain is lower.


----------



## angelagraham28 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ok thanks! I will have to rig something up. I will be draining into an old cake pan, haha...so dumb. I appreciate your response!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Angela. Here is a simple and clean method to drain your oil. Sorry, but a pie pan will not be large enough to hold all of the oil. 


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for.../143297-oil-drain-tire-heres-helpful-tip.html


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Ok lets get some terminology set just so we are on the same page.
you say would not start. ok this meaning did not start/run and purr like a kitten, right.
" and nothing" would not turn over. does this mean that you physically could pull the starter cord out ? or again meaning it did not start and run?
The reason I am asking this is because certain conditions can happen that when a possible stuck float or bad needle seat allows the carburetor to overflow and depending on the engine it can over fill the crankcase ( area where oil is supposed to be ) and make the engine so full of oil/ gas that you cannot pull the starter cord out to try to start it.

So you say you know that you added too much oil. so yes remove drain plug and remove old oil and no you do not have to let it drain over night give it until you have no stream and a drop here and there and your good. Put PLUG back in and make sure that it is tight tight.
then put in new oil, to the amount that is recommended on the stick/ threads etc what ever the manual says for that engine.
If your blower has a fuel shut off , do you use it ? when you put the blower away until next snow? 
Now how old is the gas in the blower tank and was it from a freshly filled gas can.

It could have simply just been flooded trying to start it so once oil is taken care you may be able to get it going.


----------



## angelagraham28 (Mar 3, 2019)

OK thanks! I appreciate it. I had my dad on FaceTime, he is a mechanical engineer, and he is also fluent in "blonde".....needless to say, it could be my spark plug. i have drained the oil to the correct amount. gas was fresh, so I will be calling the service number to have someone come look at it. Thank you all for your time and input!! Angela


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Do u hit a button to start and nothing happened or do U pull start it and it wouldn’t run?


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## angelagraham28 (Mar 3, 2019)

I can do both with this, but it never purrs like a kitten as the poster above stated. it just putters and stops when I stop holding the button. ugh....


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Put choke to full on. Start engine. Once engine starts , choke halfway for 20-30 seconds, then turn choke completely off.also make sure fuel shutoff is turned to on.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Just so we better understand the machine's history, has it been working fine recently, and then today suddenly wouldn't start? Or has it been sitting around unused for a while, like months? 

That's good that you got the oil drained down to the proper level. 

If you were comfortable with removing the spark plug, you could take it out and see if it's wet. If so, you could wipe & blow it off, to help dry it out, re-install it, and try starting it again. 

If you've been using it recently, then you are presumably familiar with the starting procedure for this machine, and it's not a question of a step accidentally being skipped.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would probably recommend doing an oil change on the machine since it probably hasn't had one since you you bought it but that can probably wait till you get it running. a lot of people in general miss the first break in oil change.

i would agree with the others. pull the spark plug and look it over and make sure the engine isn't flooded. if it looks good it would be a good time to check for spark. make sure the spark plug is touching something metal but don't hold it while cranking or you may get a small shock. if all that is good and it still won't run you may have to open up the carb and clean the main jet or make sure the float/needle is moving freely to let gas into the float bowl.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

First, oil is never the issue to a not starting issue unless the oil is empty and the engine is seized, or the engine has a low oil stop sensor which mowers have but not blowers generally.

Following the choke procedure is correct but I would drain some gas from the bottom of the carb. Don't worry, it's easy. You find the carb, loosen the 10mm bolt that is on the bottom and in the middle. Maybe you have a little water in the gas. You could drain the entire tank this way. I always drain in to a clear soda bottle as any water in the gas will sink to the bottom and you'll see it so you will discover the problem.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes it might have water in fuel tank and or carburetor bowl. The new engines have two bolts on bottom of carburetor. Direct bottom one is to loosen and remove carburetor bowl the other which is on an angle is to drain bowl and flush system. Drain bolt usually has a Phillips head or you can use a 10 mm wrench. Both will either work. You can just loosen it will drain. Now if you been trying to start it the spark plug should be wet or soaked too much with any bad fuel that it will be hard starting. The spark plug should be removed and dried off. At this point you can tell if it’s been getting fuel or not. You can also check for spark just lay plug down next to metal casing and give cord a pull or use electric start. If there’s spark reinstall spark plug and attempt starting. Use full choke first it should start. If it attempts to start take off choke and attempt start. It then should start. I have done numerous machines at the shop and sometimes the original aftermarket plug just goes bad and needs replacing. Also I know you drained some of excess oil but over fill will cause what they call hydro lock and engine won’t crank over. I hope these instructions help.


----------

